# Tasso



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Tasso


1 Boston Butt (fat removed)
1 gallon of water
1/2 gallon milk
4 ounces of mustard
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons Louisiana hot sauce
Red pepper, black pepper to taste
1 teaspoon garlic powder


Slice Boston Butt into steaks, removing all fat but reserve bone with some meat attached. Mix water, milk, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, and hot sauce. Marinate pork steaks in mixture overnight.
Remove steaks from marinade and season with red and black pepper and 1 teaspoon garlic powder.
Smoke in water smoker for 8-9 hours, adding wet hickory or pecans to coals.




Search "Cajun Tasso" and you can find alternatives. :vs_cool:


----------

